# Old Rich joins Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Old Rich, Team Manager, Networking Forums, has accepted a second position as Team Manager, Microsoft Support.

Congratulations, Rich!!

John

`


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the team Rich!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Rich, have you cloned yourself for so many jobs? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Rich.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich - well deserved!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Old Rich......well deserved!!

Now you have a pin on each lapel of your jacket.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . should be challengeing . .


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Rich!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Rich. You will be busier.


----------



## Tlbaker (Sep 22, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Old Rich, Team Manager, Networking Forums, has accepted a second position as Team Manager, Microsoft Support.
> 
> Congratulations, Rich!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Very well done, congrats!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Rich. Great to have you on the team!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats...


----------

